# Game 5 vs Suns



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What do we do to win this? If we win are we in the clear for the Finals? Do we win tonight? Key Matchups?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why doesn't anyone on this forum make ACTUAL game threads?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

How about you go back to trolling the Laker forum? Dont you have kobe thread to start?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dirk should stop trying to low post Tim Thomas, it worked fine on Shawn Marion because he is a small defender. Dirk should just run by Tim Thomas or shoot over him, it's frustating to watch Dirk trying to low post a big defender and miss. Devin Harris is a also a key player, he needs to be aggressive, he is too inconsistent. We did not do a very good job rebounding the ball in game 4, hell we haven't done a very good job rebounding the ball in this series period.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> What do we do to win this? If we win are we in the clear for the Finals? Do we win tonight? Key Matchups?


we'll win if Dirk and Jet show up tonight.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Dirk should stop trying to low post Tim Thomas, it worked fine on Shawn Marion because he is a small defender. Dirk should just run by Tim Thomas or shoot over him, it's frustating to watch Dirk trying to low post a big defender and miss. Devin Harris is a also a key player, he needs to be aggressive, he is too inconsistent. We did not do a very good job rebounding the ball in game 4, hell we haven't done a very good job rebounding the ball in this series period.


As long as no one picks up early ticky tacks we'll be fine. But Jet needs to have a big series from here on out. We are struggling enough with Stack not doing his part. Also the stagnation from last game cannot repeat. We werent moving the ball at all. Wed either take quick jumpers that we were missing or dribbling for 23 secs in isos and missing. Plus we werent getting rebounds. And i dunno why we went back to switching on that pick and roll that Nash runs. When we switched back in game 3 we shut that down. Now, if Dirk and jet get going early, Devin doesnt pick up bs calls early and Josh isnt hurt I like our chances.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> How about you go back to trolling the Laker forum? Dont you have kobe thread to start?



Why is everyone a troll if they say anything against or about the Mavericks. Lighten up a little VeN.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Why is everyone a troll if they say anything against or about the Mavericks. Lighten up a little VeN.


 He's just a bit mad about that loss 

*To the game*


I think if Dirk shows up in this game it's ours. We lost bad and our 2 star players played like ****. If that changes we win


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I believe that the winner of tonight's game will go to the finals.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

As do I, If Mavs win we will win the finals if PHX wins it'll be tough to figure out


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Why is everyone a troll if they say anything against or about the Mavericks. Lighten up a little VeN.



none of yall were here before game 4 and you just came to talk about "whining". And now hes whining that we dont make game threads. Point is, none of yall were even saying anyhing about the mavericks so next time you wanna make a "point" get your facts straight.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I believe that the winner of tonight's game will go to the finals.


In regards to your sig, how the **** can Damp be overated when we all knew he was ****?


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

VeN said:


> none of yall were here before game 4 and you just came to talk about "whining". And now hes whining that we dont make game threads. Point is, none of yall were even saying anyhing about the mavericks so next time you wanna make a "point" get your facts straight.



Actually I just come to talk about basketball. That's when a noticed a large amount of posters complaing about the refs; so I threw my two cents in on the topic. And those facts are straight.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

nobody forced you to chime in about anyone whining. So when someone responds dont be surprised. I perrsonaly dont go on the Suns forum and say anything about their whining even though i could. I would expect the same here. But no.. If you wanna talk basketball talk basketball. But if youre gonna talk about whining, then what do you expect is gonna happen.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I am going to blow my head off if I see us settling for jumpers again. We just have to continually attack the rim. Stack, Devin, JHo, Dirk and JET can all get to the hoop whenever they want. There is no need to pull up for a jumper when you can get to the line. Punish Raja. If he really wants to take a charge, make him feel it. Get Diop in a little earlier to protect the paint and limit their fast breaks. 

We gotta take this one. PHX is on top of the world after game 4, but we beat ourselves in that game more than they beat us. Knock those smiles off Nash and Bells face. I wanna see them slump off the court again like they did in Games 2 and 3. Watching them celebrate like they just won the NBA Finals the other day told me all I need to know. They're just happy to get a win and they think they figured us out.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

VeN said:


> nobody forced you to chime in about anyone whining. So when someone responds dont be surprised. I perrsonaly dont go on the Suns forum and say anything about their whining even though i could. I would expect the same here. But no.. If you wanna talk basketball talk basketball. But if youre gonna talk about whining, then what do you expect is gonna happen.



Wow, all I did was throw my opinion on the refs out there. I wasn't calling anyone out or starting anything. Your strings are pulled just a little too tight on this one.


As for game 5; I can see it going either way. I expect Dirk to come out and dominate, nobody on the Suns can really guard him and he's two days to think about his last outing. The key for Phoenix is to make Terry/Howard/Stack into jumpshooters. It's something they did pretty well last game. 

Dallas has to do a better job on the screen roll, if they keep switching it puts them in terrible matchups. I wonder if they'll start sending a double when Nash has the ball. The Clippers did this and it slowed Nash up for a couple games.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We all know the Suns suck at defense, so if the Mavericks stay FOCUS and stick to the game plan we will be fine.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> We all know the Suns suck at defense, so if the Mavericks stay FOCUS and stick to the game plan we will be fine.


Saying the Suns "suck" at defense is equal parts inaccurate and naive. The Suns are an average defensive team, not nearly as bad as you're making them out to be. Obviously they give up lots of points, but that is largely due to the pace they play. Opposing offenses simply have more possessions and hence make more shots. They actually rank middle of the pack in Opponets FG% (they rank 16th in the NBA at 45.4% allowed). They also rank 12th in blocks and 22nd in steals. Not as bad as people think.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Preacher said:


> Saying the Suns "suck" at defense is equal parts inaccurate and naive. The Suns are an average defensive team, not nearly as bad as you're making them out to be. Obviously they give up lots of points, but that is largely due to the pace they play. Opposing offenses simply have more possessions and hence make more shots. They actually rank middle of the pack in Opponets FG% (they rank 16th in the NBA at 45.4% allowed). They also rank 12th in blocks and 22nd in steals. Not as bad as people think.


But not nearly as good as they make themselevs out to be.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> But not nearly as good as they make themselevs out to be.


They are with a healthy Kurt. For the half of a year that he was in there they held their opponents to 43% FG shooting, 34% 3PT shooting, and they led the league in blocked shots. When he got hurt, those numbers got severely trashed.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> They are with a healthy Kurt. For the half of a year that he was in there they held their opponents to 43% FG shooting, 34% 3PT shooting, and they led the league in blocked shots. When he got hurt, those numbers got severely trashed.


Ok but is Kurt Thomas going to play? No.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

No he probably won't play, but that still doesn't mean their defense "sucks".

The Suns defense is good enough not to lose the games their offense wins.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> In regards to your sig, how the **** can Damp be overated when we all knew he was ****?


We all knew that, but apparently Marc Cuban didn't. I put him on the list because of his ridiculous contract.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> No he probably won't play, but that still doesn't mean their defense "sucks".
> 
> The Suns defense is good enough not to lose the games their offense wins.


The reason why i say they suck at defense is because they do not have a system on the defensive side. Everytime someone goes in the paint, i see 4 Suns jerseys running in the paint and that's their defense. I admit it works sometimes but if the Mavericks focus and stick to the plan then i think they will do just fine.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

IMO JHO is going to have to step it up and so does Daniels and dirk no offence doesnt need to whine about being fouled everytime and play his game if he plays good the other guys feed off him and we get it done to night!


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Someone has to stop Diaw,Barbosa,!!! Key players right there and dont forget Nash but i think Terry played good d on him in game 4


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> Ok but is Kurt Thomas going to play? No.


I'm saying that the only time the Suns made themselves out to be great defenders was when Kurt was in there. Now that Kurt is out, I don't know what he is talking about in saying that Suns are worse defenders than they make themselves out to be. They know they don't can't play defense right now.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> The reason why i say they suck at defense is because they do not have a system on the defensive side. Everytime someone goes in the paint, i see 4 Suns jerseys running in the paint and that's their defense. I admit it works sometimes but if the Mavericks focus and stick to the plan then i think they will do just fine.


If the Mavericks lost all their big men, do you think they'd succeed at defense? Let's say Keith Van Horn is the equivalent of Tim Thomas on defense. Your starting lineup would be this:

C: Kieth Van Horn
PF: Josh Howard
SF: Adrian Griffin
SG: Jason Terry
PG: Devin Harris

Do you think that team will play good defense? No, they'll get slaughtered inside and on the boards every game and have to rely on other ways to win. Welcome to Suns land. The Suns' defense doesn't suck because of the system. It sucks because they don't have anyone inside who can make any sort of a difference. They have to double everything and just hope guys miss shots. It's not by choice that they play this way.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If the Mavericks lost all their big men, do you think they'd succeed at defense? Let's say Keith Van Horn is the equivalent of Tim Thomas on defense. Your starting lineup would be this:
> 
> C: Kieth Van Horn
> PF: Josh Howard
> ...


That team wouldnt even be playing the Suns in the playoffs right now.

Mavs will win this game tonight. They will be so happy that they will win in PHX too.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Media questions during Mavs Shootaround.

*Reporter:* "How important is it to go after Raja Bell given his condition?"

*Stackhouse's shootaround response:* "Who?"


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The Key to this game is not to like Pheonix run the fast breaks, make them get into their half court offense. Also not get sucked into the type of game Pheonix likes to play. The Mavs have to keep their composure and play at their own pace.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The key to this game is our backcourt must produce. Josh and Dirk will rebound but the guards must play much better. Especially Terry. We need for him to score 20 plus points as well as Josh and Dirk. 

Also, DRAW FOULS and GET TO THE LINE. The easiest way to do that is to ATTACK THE RIM.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Cameron Crazy said:


> IMO JHO is going to have to step it up and so does Daniels and dirk no offence doesnt need to whine about being fouled everytime and play his game if he plays good the other guys feed off him and we get it done to night!



Josh has been the one plus side the whole series. Quis has seen like 2 minutes the whole series. And that was mostly garbage time in game 4. If were gonna win:

1. Get the ball to Dirk early and get open. Dont just shove the ball to Dirk and stand around. 

2. Rebound. Cant let PHX have 20 2nd chance pts. 

3. Stack HAS to drive. 

4. Jet, Josh and Devin have to be aggressive from the start. If those 3 get going offensively it will send PHX reeling. 

5. And yes, start KVH. Keep Diop outta early foul trouble. Hell , KVH is due a big game anyways, minds well be tonight. 

6. Press Nash. 

7. If Bell plays, run plays at him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If the Mavericks lost all their big men, do you think they'd succeed at defense? Let's say Keith Van Horn is the equivalent of Tim Thomas on defense. Your starting lineup would be this:
> 
> C: Kieth Van Horn
> PF: Josh Howard
> ...


We would still play some decent defense, and line up would be like this
C - Benga
PF - Kieth Van Horn
SF - Josh Howard
SG - Adrian Griffin
PG - Jason Terry

and yes the Suns suck at defend because of the system they play. They wouldn't be able to keep up with that pace if they played defense. The Mavericks would still be okay, because we don't play the run and gun style. It doesn't matter what players the Mavericks have, we would still play the same system. Mike D'antonni doesn't really care about grabbing rebounds and contesting shots.
lol? "It's not by choice that they play this way." of course it's by choice, a SF playing PF and a PF playing C. That is the style they want to play, if they had a big guy inside then they wouldn't be able to play the run and gun style. Example, Kurt Thomas is a pretty big guy and i'm sure he can play center but Mike D'antonni does not want to start him. Why? because if he did then the Suns would not be able to run as fast. I can't believe that you don't understand that, they signed Steve Nash because they want to play the run and gun game so don't say "it's not by choice that they play this way."


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> We would still play some decent defense, and line up would be like this
> C - Benga
> PF - Kieth Van Horn
> SF - Josh Howard
> ...


You missed the point. The Suns lost *all * their big men. For the sake of comparison that means Mbenga is gone too, unless you happen to believe that Pat Burke is the defensive equivalent of Mbenga. Without *ANY* big men, it's pretty hard to play defense. You, once again, completely ignore the fact that the Suns played good defense for the half year that Kurt was in there.



t1no said:


> and yes the Suns suck at defend because of the system they play. They wouldn't be able to keep up with that pace if they played defense. The Mavericks would still be okay, because we don't play the run and gun style. It doesn't matter what players the Mavericks have, we would still play the same system. Mike D'antonni doesn't really care about grabbing rebounds and contesting shots. lol? "It's not by choice that they play this way." of course it's by choice, a SF playing PF and a PF playing C. That is the style they want to play, if they had a big guy inside then they wouldn't be able to play the run and gun style.


When Kurt Thomas was in the lineup, they still played run and gun. They didn't do it to the extreme that they have to now, since they had other options. To say that D'Antoni doesn't care about rebounding and contesting shots is to tell me that you truly have no clue what you are talking about in regards to Mike D'Antoni. It's too risky to throw Kurt Thomas in there now, since he hasn't played for half a year. When healthy, their offensive pace does slow a little, but the increase in their defense (size, rebounding) increases by more than enough to cover that. If you'd watched Suns basketball this year, you'd know this. It is a bad assumption, and not supported by reality, that putting Kurt Thomas in the game makes it a walk-it-up-the-court team. Way off. 

1) Since they rebound better, they have more opportinuties to run. 
2) Since they play better defense and cause more misses, they have more chances to outlet and run. 
3) Kurt has a great midrange game, and can run to the top of the key for the open shot. It may not be a three, but it's still considered a trailing fastbreak.



t1no said:


> Example, Kurt Thomas is a pretty big guy and i'm sure he can play center but Mike D'antonni does not want to start him. Why? because if he did then the Suns would not be able to run as fast.


The reason Kurt is not playing is because he fell out of the rotation. It messes with chemistry to bring him back now. Did you see what happened to the Suns when Amare Stoudemire came back? They haven't had the time to meld. Maybe you remember in the beginning of the season when the Suns stuggled for 10 or so games. It took them time to meld. The Suns then got acclimated and did very very well with Kurt until his injury. They went and got Kurt Thomas *FOR* the playoffs, because it is a slower game. They wouldn't go get him for the playoffs, pay him $7 million dollars, and then just bench him because he's too slow. They knew his speed and what he brings to the table. He's fallen out of the rotation, and that is the reason he can't be thrown back in there. It would take too long to get reaquainted, and both offense and defense could suffer. 



t1no said:


> I can't believe that you don't understand that, they signed Steve Nash because they want to play the run and gun game so don't say "it's not by choice that they play this way."


Thank you for not only oversimplifying what I said, but saying something completely different. It's not by choice that they have a lineup that plays no interior defense and cannot rebound. If Amare and Kurt had never gotten hurt, you'd be seeing plenty of both of them in this series. That was the choice I was talking about, not the choice to run.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

lets go mavs! get ready to rumble withte suns in old west shootout.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

That a baby Diop and Dirk.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stack stack stack....ugh


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

22-14 to start like what I see so far, but we must keep down on the foolish fouls.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

He just abused Shawn Marion. Dirk that is i love to see the Dirk of old.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

attack the rim, we need to take care better at the line.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

for the most part we are attacking the rim, just not getting them to fall. Stack, Jet, and Griffin have had good looks. I cant beleieve stack blew that easy layout that Dirk served up to him..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

IM gonna blow my voice out screaming at the tv. god damn stackhouse..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Stupid fouls and missed so many layups.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

ok.. so when they gave the double technical.. did you all see Tim Thomas like... blow Dirk a kiss? That kinda...creeps me out. All in all, it wasnt a bad half, towards the end they kinda got sloppy and let the Suns back in the game, but its all good.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk needs to go back to driving because he was dominating. Howard needs to get 20 points tonight.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we got this game as long as Terry can stay in the game long enough.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats it, we lose. Everyone is refusing to drive. Unless that changes **** it we lose.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Avery once again with Stack Van Hole, and whats the result? Lost the lead, down 7. Dunno why the hell he isnt playing Quis.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Almost like Steve Kerr all over again, oh man!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Steve Who? That a way Devin Harris


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seriously, Avery is not even giving Marquis a chance.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wow, only just got a chance to check the game... dirk with 47, absolutely on fire.
up by 14 at the moment, should be able to close this out.. some solid D for the last couple of minutes and you leave with the edge.
marquis really hasnt been used much at all during the playoffs, think he may be moved over the off-season?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wow, some of the Suns fans are going nuts in the playoffs forums. at least 3+ pages of complaining already, i'm sure there will be more.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dirk is amazing, he was really aggressive in the fourth quarter and attacked the paint big time. Dirk is the MVP.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

let them whinge, great win for you guys..
predicted you would win in 6,given yourself a great chance to do so.
hopefully dirk carries this insane form into game 6


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> let them whinge, great win for you guys..
> predicted you would win in 6,given yourself a great chance to do so.
> hopefully dirk carries this insane form into game 6



Yeah the Mavs are gonna need that momentum. I think they can close it out on Saturday strictly because they finished off their other 2 series' on the road against Memphis AND San Antonio, which is pretty hard to do...well, at least for San Antonio. Wow.. Dirk was amazing tonight, 50 points? Crazy. Anyways, Im feeling confident about this series, and cant wait until game 6


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

dirk is AMAZING, UNBELIVEABLE whatever you want to call them 50 points tonight in the biggest game of his career is testament to this and puts us in a very strong position never mind the yanks losing tonight, this is the biggest game by a mavs player in franchise history given the vitalness of this game
GO MAVS CLOSE THEM IN SIX


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yea Dirk eclipsed his 46 point game he had against Portland back in 2003, for a new playoff career high.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Looking to game 6, do not think that the Mavs have an excuse to blow this game, because we all know that the Suns can come in our house and win. We need to hammer in the last nail game 6. As a Mavs fan I do not want to go to Dallas with the Nash factor. Espcially if the Suns jsut rain nothing but 3's and beat us playing unconventional. Those are my 2 cents great win enjoy it tonight be ready for game 6, and hopefully a trip to the Nba finals.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Good game guys! Dirk played his *** off, which I was afraid he'd do after his performance in game 4. We'll see what happens in the desert, but I'd wager on game 7 back in Dallas.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> wow, some of the Suns fans are going nuts in the playoffs forums. at least 3+ pages of complaining already, i'm sure there will be more.



Sigh.....actually there isn't even one page yet and I saw only two posts complaining about anything. Mostly just dissapointed, certainly not anything like the Ref bashing we saw from certain Dallas fans after game 4.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Sigh.....actually there isn't even one page yet and I saw only two posts complaining about anything. Mostly just dissapointed, certainly not anything like the Ref bashing we saw from certain Dallas fans after game 4.



^^ homer goggles at its finest. They were complaining about just about everything from the 3rd quarter on. I guess you missed all that huh


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

VeN said:


> ^^ homer goggles at its finest. They were complaining about just about everything from the 3rd quarter on. I guess you missed all that huh


I guess I did; where were they complaining? You won't find much on the Sun's board. 

That being said, I came here to congradulate not start anything. Dirk played like a Norseman who just learned Steve Nash burned his village in Scandanavia down. In other words; he brought it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

VeN said:


> ^^ homer goggles at its finest. They were complaining about just about everything from the 3rd quarter on. I guess you missed all that huh


It's not "homer goggles". I think he really didn't see the thread that it happened in. The fans who complain are always the same fans, and they do it in the playoff threads of every game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's not "homer goggles". I think he really didn't see the thread that it happened in. The fans who complain are always the same fans, and they do it in the playoff threads of every game.


They average 5+ posts in less then one minute. Everytime i refreshed, there was a new page.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> They average 5+ posts in less then one minute. Everytime i refreshed, there was a new page.


I know. Trust me, I don't like it anymore than you or anyone else. And actions are being taken to prevent it in the future.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I know. Trust me, I don't like it anymore than you or anyone else. And actions are being taken to prevent it in the future.


Yea hopefully.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

VeN said:


> ^^ homer goggles at its finest. They were complaining about just about everything from the 3rd quarter on. I guess you missed all that huh


Seriously no "Homer Goggles" I just go into the Phoenix board and there isn't much complaining there. If it happened somewhere else it's why I didn't see it. But again it wouldn't be anything differant than what several Mavs fans did after after game 4.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Check the 2006 Playoff Forums


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well guys you think we will close it out in PHX?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Well guys you think we will close it out in PHX?


How bout you smack that 6 to a 5 in your sig Saint?  

But yes. 
I think that we will wrap this up on the road and make it 3 series close outs on the road.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> How bout you smack that 6 to a 5 in your sig Saint?
> 
> But yes.
> I think that we will wrap this up on the road and make it 3 series close outs on the road.


 Thanks for reminding me


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Seriously no "Homer Goggles" I just go into the Phoenix board and there isn't much complaining there. If it happened somewhere else it's why I didn't see it. But again it wouldn't be anything differant than what several Mavs fans did after after game 4.


Sorry i wasn't clear, it's mostly in the playoffs section.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Well guys you think we will close it out in PHX?


Yes. Merely because we beat San Antonio to close the series in San Antonio, and beat Memphis to close the series in Memphis.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think that will be a record of a team closing out 3 teams at there own home consecutively


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes I hope we end it in PHX. Its better for them so they can go straight home instead of thinking about the loss on there way back home. They wont have to worry since Amare will be back next year.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> wow, some of the Suns fans are going nuts in the playoffs forums. at least 3+ pages of complaining already, i'm sure there will be more.



Wow I just checked out the playoff forum and that's crazy. You're right; I really didn't see it. Just don't judge all Suns fans based on those couple.


----------

